# wanna see noisy?



## Luciano (Jan 6, 2006)

800 asa, never thought it was going to be this bad .. crapy camera







full size:


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 6, 2006)

somebody posted a link on here something for a free software called Neat Image. Its for reducing noise on pictures. Maybe it will help with this one?


----------



## Luciano (Jan 6, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> somebody posted a link on here something for a free software called Neat Image. Its for reducing noise on pictures. Maybe it will help with this one?



I could try it .. although I can't see how a sw can take away that noise without killing all the details and edges.
Anyway, it doesn't really matter .. I enjoyed taking those pics, now I can erase them with almost the same joy.

cheers


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 7, 2006)

Check out 'Noise Ninja' too!


----------



## Luciano (Jan 7, 2006)

I got very nice results with noise ninja. and I just use the same filter settings for the whole pic ... I imagine that working with layers would improve the results even better ..
too bad the plugin is not free 

cheers danalec!


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 7, 2006)

I checked those out, both Noise Ninja and Neat Image look promising.

The only issue is that I have a lower end 5MP Kodak, not sure how well it would work for that.


----------



## Fate (Jan 23, 2006)

Noise ninja looks cool  although i like noise in alot of my photos... can work great for street photography


----------



## ChopstickHero (Jan 24, 2006)

this is not noise.... it's a malfunctioning camera!  (my roommates sd400 is malfunctioning for some reason...


----------

